# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Пакет обновления 2 (SP2) для набора приложений выпуска 2007 системы Microsoft Office

## SDA

Для Windows Vista был выпущен второй пакет обновления для Microsoft Office 2007. После его установки в Microsoft Office добавляется совместимость с открытым форматом ODF, продвигаемым ODF Alliance.  Помимо ODF, SP2 добавляет поддержку Open XML и Adobe PDF. Пакет также включает внешний конвертер, который позволяет преобразовывать Open XML в формат, "родной" для офисного пакета.
Помимо этого, улучшена безопасность и повышена производительность SharePoint Server 2007. Улучшена совместимость с веб-браузером Firefox. Повышена стабильность, а также скорость работы Microsoft Outlook – на 26% при использовании стандартных функций и на 35% при наличии больших объемов корреспонденции. Появились новые функции для организации диаграмм в Excel.
Размер русской версии пакета составляет 293 МБ. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...1-9db49b4ab6e5

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## opana

> Для Windows Vista


Поддерживаемые операционные системы: Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2; Windows Server 2008; Windows Vista Service Pack 1; Windows XP Service Pack 3

----------

